# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Внедрение ЕРП 1С УСО

## Victoria W

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, инфой: есть те, кто уже внедрял у себя ЕРП-УСО? С какими трудностями столкнулись при внедрении? Была ли помощь внедренцев полезной? Обучающие материалы, видео и тп. именно по части УСО внедренцы предоставили? И взлетела ли в итоге система? Много ли ошибок в работе УСО? Как часто обновления выходят к ней?

----------

